# A6 Quattro brake rotors



## skimblzbvs (Jan 21, 2011)

My wife's A6 is needing new rotors. What brands do you guys recommend for the rotors?

Raybestos
Centric
Other?

I don't know who does the OEM rotors for Audi, but they work great. Just need to be replaced at 75,000 miles. 

Let me know what you guys think!!!!


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

I have ate orbital slotted rotors. Work great.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I have the Stoptech pads and rotors and love them. :thumbup:


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

skimblzbvs said:


> My wife's A6 is needing new rotors. What brands do you guys recommend for the rotors?


For a daily driver I'd suggest a set of Brembo rotors. They are relatively inexpensive from places like PartsGeek.com. And if you want to reduce brake dust, a set of PBR Deluxe pads will help keep your wheels significantly cleaner.

As for slotted or cross-drilled ask yourself the questions of what real benefit will they provide vs. the added cost. I've personally had both and settled on plain-face Brembo on my old A6, B5 Passat and current TT.


----------



## PPGOAL (Apr 22, 2009)

I was real interested in slotted/drilled but my indie shop said they would be noisey. I respect their feedback and went with Centric premium rotors and ceramic pads at 188k. I replaced the rears with Centric back at 105k, and at the same time turned the oem front rotors. They worked fine, but had a slight pulse after that. Everything is smooth now and stopping is great.


----------

